# My first BFT



## oxbeast1210

:yawn:Woke up this morning hesitant to get and and fish... :yawn:

My wife said you only have 2 weeks left in Florida you better get up and go!":notworthy: Im glad she made me go.!

I got to Navarre around 630 am and bought some frozen "cigs" from the Pier they didn't look like cigs to me but reluctantly got them anyway. Bbarton, Chase and some of there friends from Texas where already there unloading. A little later the guy that purchased my old outback showed up . He says shes still killin the fish as always. He also told me that he fell out of it recently and got it on the GoPro im trying to convince him to post the Video up! 
Anyway I was the last one to launch cause I was helping one of the other guys get the wave timing right. I got out and realize I didn't bring any weight for My sabiki . I tied a Jig to the bottom but it was not heavy enough so no live bait for me  . Remember those "cigs" I didnt want to buy earlier in the morning?.. Well now they are the only bait I have . I put one on but make the mistake of using the rig I made with single strand wire. I start trolling around and after a while I hook up It wasn't fighting like any fish Ive had on the line sadly the single strand wire breaks and I'm left with just a skirt and J-hook. Looking back Im pretty sure it was a BFT I wont be using single strand again I have issues with it kinking up. 
So now I put a bait on my mitchell 302 that some forum members helped me get working again last night. I start heading towards the group to tell them im heading in cause I have a Class at 11am . I got through a school of bonita and my fish-finder lights up ... but nothing . ABout 30 seconds after going through the school my line starts ripping!!  . Im thinking I got one of the Bonita but the way its taking like makes me start to doubt it. I check my go pro and its recording  . Unfortunately somewhere along the fight my battery dies on it ..just my luck.





After a bit I finally start gaining on the fish but now its not running . My line lust feels heavy with a head shake every few seconds. I finally get the fish up close enough to see and i'm thinking wow thats a huge bonita! As it gets closer I realize its a BFT ! I start getting excited but worried Ill lose him . I finally rest easy after gaffing it and getting it onboard . Man what a rush ! 

I head in and on the way back hook a king . Had to stop trolling after that so I could make class. ( I did by like 5 min) 

I know everyone has been catching BFt and sails but for me it was my first so i'm stoked about it. 
This was also my first time taking my Hobie PA12 in the gulf it handled very well out the cant beat the new seat! My knees did fine peddling but dragging it to and from my truck really aggravated both my knees.

Thanks for reading see you all out there!! :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## oxbeast1210

forgot one


I need a life vest that doesn't make me look like an old man lol


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

hell yeah!!!


----------



## John B.

Very cool!!! Great report!


----------



## flukedaddy

That's to sweet Oscar. Thats definitely a hella accomplishment. :notworthy::notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## Snatch it

Absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## EODangler

That's awesome!

You are a kayak buying machine. How do you compare the 12 to the 14 as far as moving it around out of the water?


----------



## JD7.62

Way to go man. I hope we get on them tomorrow. Way to get the PA bloodied up on her first trip out in the Gulf.


----------



## oxbeast1210

I like the way it handles in the water It maneuvers better then the 14 turns faster and has better response but is a little bit less stable . The outback with sailing rudder still turns better but i'm very happy with it. Im done kayak whoring for a good while this is the first kayak I bought brand new so gotta keep it . Tried most of them so now I know exactly what I like and need.


----------



## Chris V

Good job! I'm coming over tomorrow hopefully for sailfish but I'll take a tuna. Thanks for sharing.

I read your singlestrand comment and it really shows the true nature of personal preference. I only use singlestrand and very, very rarely lose a fish to kinking.


----------



## MillerTime

Congrats oscar. Glad you could finally get one out there.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Chris V said:


> Good job! I'm coming over tomorrow hopefully for sailfish but I'll take a tuna. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I read your singlestrand comment and it really shows the true nature of personal preference. I only use singlestrand and very, very rarely lose a fish to kinking.


Its probably the way I rigged it up. This was was my first attempt at making these rigs made a couple of each. Also I just read on the package and it says its soft wire....


----------



## prgault

Great catch! Gonna have to suck it up and go out there someday...

P_


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Sweet man I need to get out there but these dang tournaments got me fishing the bay....


----------



## Cracker

Awsome job man... I gotta get out there. Do you usually troll one or two rods??and what color dusters are the tuna eating??


----------



## 16983

Outstanding Oscar. You can check that off your bucket list. Bet San Diego will have something good to catch too.


----------



## oxbeast1210

I usually troll just one rod and keep another ready just in case i see some action ahead.


----------



## oxbeast1210

HankHill said:


> Outstanding Oscar. You can check that off your bucket list. Bet San Diego will have something good to catch too.


Yep already on a forum there and researching my next victims. 
White sea bass, halibut and yellow tail!


----------



## dthomas142

Mmmmm, halibut, that sounds like good eating and fun catching! Great job Oscar, hoping to try my luck at it this weekend if things go right. Those are gonna make some nice tuna steaks, glad u got u one! San diego sounds fun too, with a new set of challenges. If I ever take the det there I'm gonna have to hit u up for some fishing! Congrats Oscar!


----------



## EODangler

oxbeast1210 said:


> I like the way it handles in the water It maneuvers better then the 14 turns faster and has better response but is a little bit less stable . The outback with sailing rudder still turns better but i'm very happy with it. Im done kayak whoring for a good while this is the first kayak I bought brand new so gotta keep it . Tried most of them so now I know exactly what I like and need.


How about from the truck to the water? Especially on the beach...


----------



## oxbeast1210

Its a little easier but not much


----------



## fishn4fun

Congrats Oscar that's awesome. I know that tasted good for dinner


----------



## oxbeast1210

Sure did they have alot of meat on them. Gave some to a friend and ate a bunch. I still have a lot left


----------



## Ginzu

Congrats! Nice to see you get in on the tuna action. Hope they stick around this weekend.


----------



## PBTH

That's a really nice fish bag you have. Glad it's being put to good use.


----------



## oxbeast1210

PBTH thanks for the bag I use it a lot. You did get the payment right?


----------



## sniperpeeps

Awesome man, way to go.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Chris V said:


> I read your singlestrand comment and it really shows the true nature of personal preference. I only use singlestrand and very, very rarely lose a fish to kinking.


I'm with you there, on the rare occasion I use wire it's 27lb single strand.


----------



## Ginzu

How did everyone else do?


----------



## Chris V

Does anyone know which beach accesses are still closed in Navarre? I'm headed over early and trying to make up my mind on where to put in


----------



## Bigkidneys

That's awesome brother! Great you got hooked up with one before you left!


----------



## Tennesseeyakker

Awesome man, now git out thar and get that sailfish and Mahi! Times is ticking, lol.


----------



## Tennesseeyakker

oxbeast1210 said:


> forgot one
> 
> 
> I need a life vest that doesn't make me look like an old man lol


Well this old man wears a NRS Chinook. I also have the Extrasport Osprey. Both are good vests and dont get in the way. Plenty of pockets too.:thumbup:


----------



## PBTH

Of course I got the payment. Not much use for that big of a bag up here in DC.


----------



## Fishermon

*Awesome!*

....for some reason I've been waiting for a report (from you) of this nature. I am so happy for you..and I don't even know you. You seem (to me) to be like a full time forum member (lol)...good KARMA all the way and i strongly believed you deserved a day like today. Thanks for the report and sending ya good vibes on your next journey west. Wish i could meet ya on the water before you leave. :thumbsup:


----------



## MVann126

AWESOME! Nice job getting the new PA Bloddied up. Hoping to get one my self Friday. You prolly already know by now that's some fine eats right there!


----------



## yakntat

Way to go Ox! Glad you have had some good Gulf action. I remember the rush I had when I got my BFT.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Fishermon said:


> ....for some reason I've been waiting for a report (from you) of this nature. I am so happy for you..and I don't even know you. You seem (to me) to be like a full time forum member (lol)...good KARMA all the way and i strongly believed you deserved a day like today. Thanks for the report and sending ya good vibes on your next journey west. Wish i could meet ya on the water before you leave. :thumbsup:


thank you , I truly do believe in karma I try my best to help others without expecting anything back. It has paid off big time in my career and just in life in general. This forum has been great to me and I do my best to try to give back to it. Its going to be weird being in Californina and watching everyones reports.

Im going to try to get out there a couple more times hope to see some of you on the water!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bo Keifus

Nice ones oscar! That's how you break in a new hobie for sure


----------



## Stressless

Very nice...


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Sweet job oscar!!!! You deserved that fish for a the things you do to help other people out! Sorry i left my mermory card at home though lol


----------



## oxbeast1210

Thanks.

Soon as I learn the waters in Sand Diego you better be ready!

No worries on the pics I got some good ones


----------



## evo775

Very nice man I will try and post the vid so you can laugh your asses off.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Awesome thanks! 

What broke on ur drive!?


----------



## Cracker

Cool video Ox. Can I ask why you chose the 12 vs the 14???


----------



## oxbeast1210

Im moving to Sand Diego and pulling a trailer. The 14 would hang to far off the truck. Also my stoage in San Diego will be limited.
I know the weight differance isnt that much but with my jacked up knee anything less is better

Lastly the 2012. Pa12 is 500 cheaper then the 14. If I was staying here I would have probly got the 14.


----------



## Spoolin Up

oxbeast1210 said:


> Im moving to Sand Diego and pulling a trailer. The 14 would hang to far off the truck. Also my stoage in San Diego will be limited.
> I know the weight differance isnt that much but with my jacked up knee anything less is better
> 
> Lastly the 2012. Pa12 is 500 cheaper then the 14. If I was staying here I would have probly got the 14.


Hey oscar u gonna tie that thing to the ship?


----------



## Cracker

oxbeast1210 said:


> Im moving to Sand Diego and pulling a trailer. The 14 would hang to far off the truck. Also my stoage in San Diego will be limited.
> I know the weight differance isnt that much but with my jacked up knee anything less is better
> 
> Lastly the 2012. Pa12 is 500 cheaper then the 14. If I was staying here I would have probly got the 14.


:thumbsup:


----------



## PBTH

Catch some bonefish in San Diego bay.


----------



## oxbeast1210

PBTH I need to lesrn what fish are in the bay . Whats a good resource should I just google it?


----------



## pompanopete

Nice job Oscar....


----------

